# ? about travel trailers



## Carolinagirl (Feb 7, 2002)

We are considering purchasing a Keystone, Springdale series.  We are just beginning to learn about travel trailers.  We have experience with pop-ups.  There is a used 2000 model that we have our eyes on.  We like how light this trailer is and how much more affordable it is than other makes we are more familiar with.  Does anyone have any opinions or further info on the Keystone brand in general.  We would appreciate any advice we could get on travel trailer purchasing.

Carolinagirl
2000 Coleman Fairview
1995 Chevy Suburban
1995 Chevy Silverado 4x4


----------



## GaryWT (Feb 7, 2002)

? about travel trailers

Sorry, don't know anything about that.  We bought a Sunline last year, a model that we had our eyes on for a few years.  We also looked at Salem's and Sierra's.

Good luck


----------



## C Nash (Feb 7, 2002)

? about travel trailers

Hello Carolinagirl,
We have a Cougar which is made by Keystone and have been very pleased with the camper so far.  Very few problems and all were minor.  Most I repaired myself like the fan falling off the stove vent, I think this has happened on all the cougars sold! Most of the reviews I have read have had this problem. We purchased it new in 99.  Keystone did contact us and had us bring the Cougar back to our selling dealer for a preventive repair.  They had to beef up the frame. Dealer, Dandy RV, in b/ham al. has been great to deal with.  Keystone has sold out to Thor but, Keystone said this would not affect customer warrenty. The quality and workmanship is very good from most Keystone products that I have seen.  Like the Cougar, I would consider the Springdale a entry level unit. Would I buy another, yes.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Cliff (Feb 7, 2002)

? about travel trailers

Hey girl... What ya doing here?? 

When we were at Camp Hatteras last Memorial day, a family hauling a huge Keystone 5th wheel pulled in beside us. After watching him set up this towering piece, we were awestruck but it's shear size. He took us inside for the nickle tour, and it was an incredible unit. I was so impressed, that I'm now lookinging into a used 5th wheel as well. Though not as big as that Keystone, it still is leaps and bounds over my popup!

My trouble is, I can't pull one with the Jeep, and not sure if my settlement will provide enough funds to replace both the camper and the Jeep. If so, I've found a great 5th Wheel trailer, it's an 1989 unit that was owned by an elderly couple that took very good care of it. It looks almost new inside, and only saw one or two minor things that need attention. It even has a slide-out where the sofa is! All this for less money than a new pop-up, $6500 total!!! 

That trailer by the way, is what brought me to this board... I needed questions answered that the popup people just couldn't answer!

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## Carolinagirl (Feb 8, 2002)

? about travel trailers

Hi Cliff,
Like you, I'm here because we are going to take the plunge.  I know we will have many questions regarding a travel trailer.  We just have to get this pop-up sold first.   Hopefully with the weather getting a little better here, camping fever will hit soon and it will sell.  I haven't even been back to the other dealer to see if that Keystone is still there because we don't have anything to offer yet.  I don't want to know right now if it's gone.  Also there is a Keystone dealer a little bit out of town from us we may visit this weekend to look over some new units.  The dealer here in town, not a Keystone dealer, also had one of those huge Keystone 5th wheels, it was awesome.  I think alot of folks seem to think 5th wheels are the way to go.  You may be on to something.  I don't quite care for them myself, but then again I'm just starting out with this rv thing and we all know how quickly you can change your mind about campers.  We have several times already.

C Nash,
Thanks for the vote on the Keystone.  Is that Cougar you have a Hybrid.  I didn't realize that was Keystone, I thought is was Thor.  We also spoke to someone who said the Sprindale was a level entry unit and was amazed it was for what its got.  Thats why we want to look at some new ones too.  The Keystone we are looking at is a 26tbl (maybe) it has 2 bunks, a full bed, sleeper couch, dinette, bath and kitchen. Also has oven, microwave, cd stereo, refrigerator freezer, nice decor. It is a 2000 model, barely used, except for the passy( pacifier) we found under the bed.  Still smells new.  Ha-Ha!  This dealer is asking 10,000.00.  Does that sound reasonable or a bit high?  Oh also, my DH said underneath looked a little rusty colored.  I thought it might be from the red clay since it was from Hickory, NC originally.  We didn't investigate this further since we don't have the cash to offer yet.  What do you think?

Carolinagirl
2000 Coleman Fairview
1995 Chevy Suburban
1995 Chevy Silverado 4x4


----------



## C Nash (Feb 8, 2002)

? about travel trailers

Carolinagirl,
you can go to http://www.nadaguides.com/ and find the value of the Springdale. The Cougar is a product of Keystone but, all dealers do not carry the Cougar line.  Keystone came out with the Cougar in 2000 as a light weight that you can tow with a 1/2 ton.  I don't recommend this, I did it but decided on the dually and would never go back.I think Keystone was one of the newest and fastest growing companys but, I understand they have sold out to Thor.  Keystone also  makes the Montana. I have had Airstreams, one of the best IMO to tow but, none will compare to towing the fifth wheels. Don't be in a hurry to buy, go to shows, visit the dealers (one threatened to start charging us to look)ck the papers and remember always make a lower offer. Most all look good at first glance so look under cabinets, walk on top, go underneath, where are things like the converter, have seen them under the bed.  I don't like to be hummed to sleep. Lots of quality units out there in the entry level line. When you have looked at enough units you will begin to tell the difference.  Good luck


Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

